# Crafting Services



## Enyo (Apr 18, 2020)

Hopefully, this is the right area, please yell at me if it's not. ​Hello, I noticed a lot of DIY's I have are fairly popular with people and am interested in making a crafting service, I'll give you a list of the 'popular' items but I've been hoarding a lot of DIYs, so if you want to ask if I have something please feel free to. I simply ask you to respect my town, it's barren but *I'd like you to just stay where I am crafting, my stores will be closed. *Additionally, while I will be more than willing to try and help you fill out some 'harder to obtain' items (gold, fragments, etc) I won't have enough for everyone and might not have it at all, *please please please bring your own materials! 

I don't require tips, but they are appreciated, I'll take anything or catalog anything! *

*DIY LIST *

If you guys have a website where I can comfortably and quickly display all my DIYs I'd love a link. I hate having to type it out one by one in this forum and in a search bar. 

*Update: I've found a site that neatly and quickly allows me to display my catalog of DIYs. Any DIYs that are not on this list are DIYs I cannot craft, I will also be able to include a wishlist if anyone is interested in donating items/dupe DIYs to keep this going. At the top right corner, there are checkboxes to show you what items I'll need to help you craft your DIYs.*


----------



## once (Apr 18, 2020)

I think you can list all your DIY on Nookazon; not entirely sure though

Villagerdb has a list too


----------



## Enyo (Apr 18, 2020)

once said:


> I think you can list all your DIY on Nookazon; not entirely sure though
> 
> Villagerdb has a list too


Thank you, def going to check out Nookazon.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello! Would it possible for you to craft an ironwood low table and an ironwood cupboard? Btw what’s the mats for the two?


----------



## misfaith (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey there! Looking for help to craft: 1) Ironwood Cart, 2) Ironwood low table. Will bring you materials and tips either in bells or NMT (if you have a preference).

Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> Hopefully, this is the right area, please yell at me if it's not. ​Hello, I noticed a lot of DIY's I have are fairly popular with people and am interested in making a crafting service, I'll give you a list of the 'popular' items but I've been hoarding a lot of DIYs, so if you want to ask if I have something please feel free to. I simply ask you to respect my town, it's barren but *I'd like you to just stay where I am crafting, my stores will be closed. *Additionally, while I will be more than willing to try and help you fill out some 'harder to obtain' items (gold, fragments, etc) I won't have enough for everyone and might not have it at all, *please please please bring your own materials!
> 
> I don't require tips, but they are appreciated, I'll take anything or catalog anything. *
> 
> ...


Could I get please:iron garden table 2, iron garden chair 3, water pump 2, talk lantern, cherry blossom tile where you don't have to have online phone to get recipes 6 tile?


----------



## Lunova (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello, may I have a cutting board, ironwood dresser and cupboard. Just let me know the materials. Are you interested in hybrid flowers?


----------



## loochan (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! could i get 2 tall lanterns and 1 tiny library?


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow, this got more attention after I went to sleep. I'll be replying to everyone with the list of materials needed per item. 



basicbobagirl1130 said:


> Hello! Would it possible for you to craft an ironwood low table and an ironwood cupboard? Btw what’s the mats for the two?


For the Ironwood low table, I will need 6 Wood and 4 Iron, the Ironwood Cupboard asks for 12 Wood, 6 Iron and 1 Ironwood dresser. I do not have the DIY for the dresser yet so I am unable to craft it. 


misfaith said:


> Hey there! Looking for help to craft: 1) Ironwood Cart, 2) Ironwood low table. Will bring you materials and tips either in bells or NMT (if you have a preference).
> 
> Thanks!


The ironwood cart will require 6 Wood, 4 nuggets and the Ironwood low table will require 6 wood and 4 nuggets. I would prefer NMT if you wanna tip though. :>


BlueCherry said:


> Could I get please:iron garden table 2, iron garden chair 3, water pump 2, talk lantern, cherry blossom tile where you don't have to have online phone to get recipes 6 tile?


*I do not currently have the Iron Garden Table, I do have Natural Garden table, Natural Square table, and Natural Garden chair.*
I'll need 3 Iron per garden chair,  2 Iron and 6 clay per pump, Tall(?) lantern will need 18 stones, and I am not sure what you're asking for in regards to the cherry blossom tile? I'm sorry but can you elaborate on that entire part of the sentence, please.


Lunova said:


> Hello, may I have a cutting board, ironwood dresser and cupboard. Just let me know the materials. Are you interested in hybrid flowers?


The Cutting board will cost 2 hardwood, and 1 iron nugget, I am unable to craft the Ironwood dresser at the moment, but the cupboard will require 12 wood and 6 iron as well as an Ironwood dresser, but yes, I'm very interested in hybrids!


loochan said:


> Hi! could i get 2 tall lanterns and 1 tiny library?


I'll need 18 stones per lantern, 3 Book(s) and 5 wood for the Tiny Library.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> Wow, this got more attention after I went to sleep. I'll be replying to everyone with the list of materials needed per item.
> 
> 
> For the Ironwood low table, I will need 6 Wood and 4 Iron, the Ironwood Cupboard asks for 12 Wood, 6 Iron and 1 Ironwood dresser. I do not have the DIY for the dresser yet so I am unable to craft it.
> ...


Hello! I can bring the ironwood dresser since I have one


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> Hello! I can bring the ironwood dresser since I have one


Oh, that's great! Please feel free to shoot me a DM whenever you're ready so I can give you a Dodo code.


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to get a golden watering can and golden axe crafted please if you could tell me what the materials are?

I have some cool clothes you could catalog too for your time! (All bunny ears, all mage hats, outfits and shoes, all shiny bow platform shoes)


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> Hi! I'd love to get a golden watering can and golden axe crafted please if you could tell me what the materials are?
> 
> I have some cool clothes you could catalog too for your time! (All bunny ears, all mage hats, outfits and shoes, all shiny bow platform shoes)


The golden tools require 1 regular tool and 1 gold ore! I would love to catalog clothing, fashion is my passion and it is gradually bankrupting me you see. :^)


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> The golden tools require 1 regular tool and 1 gold ore! I would love to catalog clothing, fashion is my passion and it is gradually bankrupting me you see. :^)


Just like me then, I am a slave for fashion in any games lolol, I'll get the materials and clothing all ready! ^^


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> Just like me then, I am a slave for fashion in any games lolol, I'll get the materials and clothing all ready! ^^


Thank you, please feel free to DM me when you're ready so I can give you a Dodo code.


----------



## BlueCherry (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> Wow, this got more attention after I went to sleep. I'll be replying to everyone with the list of materials needed per item.
> 
> 
> For the Ironwood low table, I will need 6 Wood and 4 Iron, the Ironwood Cupboard asks for 12 Wood, 6 Iron and 1 Ironwood dresser. I do not have the DIY for the dresser yet so I am unable to craft it.
> ...


ok can I please get for now 2 pumps and tall lantern.
On the cherry blossom tile do I need internet phone to get it like custom things? Or is it in game made? I would like up to 6 cherry blossom tiles if doesn't require phone to use?


----------



## Lankea (Apr 19, 2020)

What is required for a coconut wall basket and potted ivy?


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

BlueCherry said:


> ok can I please get for now 2 pumps and tall lantern.
> On the cherry blossom tile do I need internet phone to get it like custom things? Or is it in game made? I would like up to 6 cherry blossom tiles if doesn't require phone to use?


You'll need a phone for custom designs as there is no item that I have or as far as I know, that is called a Cherry Blossom title. Tall lantern will be 18 stones and the Pump will be 2 iron and 6 clays per item. 


Lankea said:


> What is required for a coconut wall basket and potted ivy?


Coconut wall planter will be 1 coconut and 5 clump of weeds, and the Potted ivy is 5 clump of weeds and 5 clay.


----------



## Lankea (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> You'll need a phone for custom designs as there is no item that I have or as far as I know, that is called a Cherry Blossom title. Tall lantern will be 18 stones and the Pump will be 2 iron and 6 clays per item.
> 
> Coconut wall planter will be 1 coconut and 5 clump of weeds, and the Potted ivy is 5 clump of weeds and 5 clay.


Could I get 1 of each for 1 nmt?


----------



## BlueCherry (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> You'll need a phone for custom designs as there is no item that I have or as far as I know, that is called a Cherry Blossom title. Tall lantern will be 18 stones and the Pump will be 2 iron and 6 clays per item.
> 
> Coconut wall planter will be 1 coconut and 5 clump of weeds, and the Potted ivy is 5 clump of weeds and 5 clay.


Oh ok sorry thought you had cherry blossom tile.
Yes can I please get 2 pumps and tall lantern I have materials. I will be on in about an hour or two


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

Lankea said:


> Could I get 1 of each for 1 nmt?


Yes of course, please DM me when you are ready so I can give you a Dodo code. 


BlueCherry said:


> Oh ok sorry thought you had cherry blossom tile.
> Yes can I please get 2 pumps and tall lantern I have materials. I will be on in about an hour or two


No worries, I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help. When you're ready please DM me so I can give you a Dodo code.


----------



## BlueCherry (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> Yes of course, please DM me when you are ready so I can give you a Dodo code.
> 
> No worries, I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help. When you're ready please DM me so I can give you a Dodo code.


hey you are tons of help! I am new and couldn't figure out how to pm you . .could you pm me please? i am ready whenever "


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

I have come into the hands of NEW DIYs! 
*Added to the list will be:* *Wand, Stone lion-dog, Giant teddy bear, Space shuttle, Star Clock, Capricorn ornament, Mush lamp, Gold rose crown, Bunny day wand!*


----------



## Brookie (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! Can I get 4 Ironwood Dressers? I can tip 9 NMT, or 400k Bells, or 5 NMT and 250k Bells 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

I also have some fashion items if you want those


----------



## Enyo (Apr 19, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Hi! Can I get 4 Ironwood Dressers? I can tip 9 NMT, or 400k Bells, or 5 NMT and 250k Bells
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> I also have some fashion items if you want those


I'm super sorry to say this, but I currently do NOT have the Ironwood dresser DIY yet, I'm missing that one and the Ironwood Table. I'm working on obtaining them.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 19, 2020)

Enyo said:


> I'm super sorry to say this, but I currently do NOT have the Ironwood dresser DIY yet, I'm missing that one and the Ironwood Table. I'm working on obtaining them.



Aw man! Thank you anyway <3


----------



## Enyo (Apr 20, 2020)

Update: Scarecrow, Log Sofa, Decoy Duck, Leaf Mask, Apple Hat, Pansy Wand, Purple windflower crown, Bamboo Lunch box


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello!! Can I get 2 ironwood chairs crafted, please?


----------



## Enyo (Apr 20, 2020)

xiheeet said:


> Hello!! Can I get 2 ironwood chairs crafted, please?


If you have your materials ready please DM me and I'll give you the Dodo code.


----------



## Enyo (Apr 20, 2020)

*Update:* Wild log bench, Signpost, Acoustic Guitar, Sleigh, Molding clay, Unlglazed dish set, Iron shelf, Barbell, Iron frame, Iron wall rack, Ironwood dresser, Lucky gold cat, Woodland wall, Orange rug, Cherry lamp, Peach wall, Pear wardrobe, Coconut juice, Beekeepers hive, Shell table, Starry-sands flooring.


----------



## Annettes (Apr 21, 2020)

may i take 20 mush lamps?


----------



## Enyo (Apr 21, 2020)

Annettes said:


> may i take 20 mush lamps?


If you have the supplies for them


----------



## Annettes (Apr 21, 2020)

Enyo said:


> If you have the supplies for them


i can gather them and let you know when i have them ^_^


----------



## DuNcZzZ (Apr 21, 2020)

hey can i get 2 birdcages?


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 21, 2020)

Are you still doing this?
I would love the Garden Wagon and 2 Beekeeper's Hives! I can give you the Dolly Shirt and Miko Attire in return!


----------



## Enyo (Apr 21, 2020)

DuNcZzZ said:


> hey can i get 2 birdcages?


I currently do not have the birdcage DIY! 


HElizaJ said:


> Are you still doing this?
> I would love the Garden Wagon and 2 Beekeeper's Hives! I can give you the Dolly Shirt and Miko Attire in return!


Yes I'm still doing this, itll be a moment before I get online since it's so early and I'm still exhausted


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 21, 2020)

Enyo said:


> Yes I'm still doing this, itll be a moment before I get online since it's so early and I'm still exhausted


That's okay, I'd need a minute to get the wasp nests haha
And tysm! This is a really generous thing to do


----------



## gibss051 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! I was curious if you're still doing this!


----------



## shuba (Apr 22, 2020)

do you have mushrooms to make ~3 mush lamps? i can pay!! and supply the clay ofc

i have some items from your wishlist as well


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 26, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Hi! Can I get 4 Ironwood Dressers? I can tip 9 NMT, or 400k Bells, or 5 NMT and 250k Bells
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> I also have some fashion items if you want those


hi!! idk if you still need them but i can make 4 ironwood dressers!!


----------



## Enyo (May 1, 2020)

Hello, yes! Anyone who has an item they need crafted please just DM me on the forum or Discord, my WiFi has gone to the toilet and I managed to barely get it back and I've been living off my cell data. 8'D


----------

